# GUIDANCE



## Alexam (5 Feb 2014)

I know very little about metalwork, but have recently acquired an old DeWalt bandsaw (W3401), which has a poor table and fence. 

My first thoughts were - could the table be replaced with a steel table. Then I thought that may be to big a job, so, thinking about the poor fence on it, would it be possible to make a rigid steel fence, or aluminium I suppose, that would have a thin base that fits under the existing fence, which would hold it down and in place, but was a rigid 90 degrees and about 3" high and 14" long, to improve the present fence. The part fitting under the existing fence needs to be only about 10" long. Hope that's clear enough?

Any help or advice would be appreciated 

Alex


----------



## RogerP (5 Feb 2014)

Would one of these solve the fence problem?

http://www.axminster.co.uk/small-bandsa ... tAodB2AA6g


----------



## Alexam (5 Feb 2014)

Thanks Roger, that does seem to fit the bill and I hadn't thought about that. Presumable one needs to drill the side of the existing table to make it fit?

Anyway, I am intending to make my first trip to Axminster in Nuneaton soon and that will certainly be on the list to check out.

Much appreciated

Alex

PS. Just seen from your profile that your other interests are photography and amateur radio. I am not active on radio anymore (G4VMN), but have been doing studio photography for the last few years and now getting more intereted in woodworking.


----------



## RogerP (5 Feb 2014)

Yes, it will need a couple of small holes drilled in the table. I have put one on my smaller bandsaw and I'm very pleased with it, far better than the one that came with the machine.

I'm still active on the radio, mainly 80 meters early mornings. Not done much studio photography, I do mainly natural history macro/close-up stuff.


----------



## Alexam (16 Feb 2014)

I did buy one of these bhttp://www.axminster.co.uk/small-bands ... tAodB2AA6g but when I was home and about to add it, the overall feeling was that it was hardly much of an improvement. I returned it to Axminster and am looking for a 'Plan B'. Possibly replacement table or have to wait until I change the machine at a later date.

Alex


----------

